# Goats Biting, Help!



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Letely, my goats have been biting me when they dont get to happy with me. For example, i made my weather get out of the chicken coop becuase he was eating their food and he tried to jump on me, so i pushed him down and he bit me. They have been really friendly until recently because i have stopped spending so much time with them. I still treat them very good and give them treats every once and a while but they are still mean... Biting isnt the only problem though, the weather and his sister have been butting me and jumping on me.. My dad suggest spending more time with them but i dont want them to scream when i leave. Any suggestions?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Biting is a very bad habit! I pop them on the nose or spray water to discourage bad behavior. The same goes for jumping and butting.

How old are they?


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Biting is a very bad habit! I pop them on the nose or spray water to discourage bad behavior. The same goes for jumping and butting.
> 
> How old are they?


They were born on March 24th this year, so they are roughly 5 months old


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I flat out smack any goat that bites across the face. Jumping immediately receives a knee to the chest like I mean it! Head butting also earns the goat in question a smack. All of the above are accompanied by a very stern 'NO!" or "Down".


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Are they being like this because i havent been spending enough time with them? I try to go out there around 7:00 a.m., 12:00 p.m., 3:00 p.m, and 6:00 p.m. I usually stay out there with them for at least ten minutes and during the middle of the day it is usually an hour each time i go out


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They do it because goat kids can be brats, just like human kids..if you let them get away with it! The headbutting and jumping is obnoxious, but IMO biting is just plain bratty and nasty. My doe learned quick that a bite on my hand meant a slap on her nose...

Do they have plenty of food available, and things to play on? My kids love to jump on picnic tables and milk crates, it relieves boredom and keeps them occupied.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree mine get smacked too. Or if they bite my fingers they get their lip pinched. It will take time for them to figure it out so keep on top of it so they learn no way no how are you putting up with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm guessing you allowed them to do those things when they were little. Don't allow them to do anything you won't like when they are adults.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd nip that one in the bud real quick! Jumping or trying to butt is one thing, but biting, NO WAY. Sounds like they are trying to be dominant. Any goat that tried to 'bite the hand that feeds it' would get a good smack! Thankfully we've never had that problem, but if we did... Usually our goats try to eat our hands if they smell something yummy lol

I'd definitely make sure the boys know you are the herd boss.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Like everyone else said, give them a pop. 
But it will get frustrating when you know they know they shouldn't And still do it anyway. Like you can see them going for it hesitantly. Just don't get aggravated. Then they see it's hurting you more than them & they keep doing it. 

I learned the hard way.. Hippo my old goat, bit my boyfriends nail off...... At a show!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## TylerTX (May 23, 2014)

Agreed, you won't damage their "fragile grip on reality" with a firm slam on their nose for biting (avoid their ears) or a stiff knee to the chest for jumping. If they don't get the message (they probably will) you can resort to a lower powered hot shot but I've never needed one. 

The longer you let them get away with bad behavior, the harder it will be to break them of it.

We've had aggressive bucks before but only until we could sell them. Even our breeding bucks are gentle and easy to handle. We don't put up with foolishness and God seems to have endowed goats with plenty of it. Good luck.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

For biting, I give a bop on the nose, then immediately lead the goat around. A good leading lesson "Come, stop. Back, left, right" is enough to cool both me and the goat down, and the goat in question who has bitten me (same reasons) hates it so much, she stops immediately.

I found with some goats swatting works, with others it makes them angrier. Got to find what works for you.


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> They do it because goat kids can be brats, just like human kids..if you let them get away with it! The headbutting and jumping is obnoxious, but IMO biting is just plain bratty and nasty. My doe learned quick that a bite on my hand meant a slap on her nose...
> 
> Do they have plenty of food available, and things to play on? My kids love to jump on picnic tables and milk crates, it relieves boredom and keeps them occupied.


We put a stair case inside of their pen and a wooden table. They keep knocking down the table because it is old and doesnt stand well. I have been keeping my eyes out for other things that people list of craigslist for them to jump on and play in. They each get 3 cups of grain each feeding (from fiasco farm website) and they get free choice hay (as well as graze).


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I will try your suggestions


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't give them treats from your hands, that will just encourage the biting. 
You are the boss! Don't let them bully you or push you around.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yup, YOU need to be the alpha goat on the place. If one of my goats bites, they get smacked immediately across the mouth. Open handed the first time, fist the next times. If they jump, they get a knee to the chest. If I am not quick enough I kick a back leg out form under them and they fall down. I do not tolerate jumping on me or biting from any of them. 

You don't want to be their friend. You want to be the herd leader. They need to respect you or it will go really bad for you when they are full grown. Treats given in a bucket or dish, not from your hand. You can go in and pat and handle them, but the first time they act up- you need to discipline them.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so glad everyone seems to agree with me. A swift, firm smack on the snout. Sometimes they will tip their head and act like I have killed them. But I know they are faking. They hit each other much harder than I do.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> I am so glad everyone seems to agree with me. A swift, firm smack on the snout. Sometimes they will tip their head and act like I have killed them. But I know they are faking. They hit each other much harder than I do.


And that's the thing. I'm sure none of us want to harm their animals but really we need to be the 'queens' I know if any kid bit or butted jumped on or pushed at my queen doe or any doe higher in the pecking order they would be corrected with a slam butting hooking of horns or biting back them selfs. So no a pop on the nose is nothing compared to what their herd mates would do. And I don't feel bad at all because if they keep up any bad behavior they are going to be finding a new home and a good chance not as nice and loving as the ones we give them.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

